# Vetassess negative outcome for 234112 Agricultural Scientist



## hannahmatthews19 (Apr 22, 2016)

*VetAssess negative outcome- Agricultural Scientist*

Very disappointed to have received a negative outcome for my skills assessment as an Agricultural Scientist. Sorry about all the attachments but would like to gauge opinions on whether you think it's worth applying for a reassessment and possibly using a migration agent next time? Or to try sponsorship instead? Please let me know your thoughts- can provide more information if required. Thanks!


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

pictures with tasks written on it are of poor quality so couldnt see what you have written. The problem is with your lack of words to explain what you actually do and it does not have to be limited to 5 duties, in an experience letter or reference letter employer can write all the tasks you perform, it should not be limited to 5 tasks. Another thing is the type of occupation you have needs proper explaination of each task as you can see written on anzco site. So if you really think you match the requiremwnt of an agriculttural scientist you need to write tasks explaining everything you do and you have to request your employers to re-issue you the reference letters with tasks properly explained just like written in anzsco website for example. One liner or few words in your type of occupation doesnt work. You need to convince CO that your tasks match with the occupation selected.

While putting your application for reassessment this time. Write everything you did in your job with full detail in seperate plain paper for each employment and get it signed and stamped from your employer. Scan it and name this document something like examples of work done etc. and upload it.

But remeber the key thing is that your each task is properly explained in one or two or even four senteces by your employer.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Forgot to add your example of work done document must include the actual task you performed for example for a security officer it would be something like this : coordinated in managing and organizing security for Prime Minister's arrival in our state this year. You can write as much as you want but try to limit it to one page each employer. You can also write how you perform your duties and other stuff.


----------



## pyderyckel (Apr 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear mate... From what I see they may consider your experience to match more the occupation of "agricultural technician" than "agricultural scientist". IMO animal nutrionist should be the right skills but you only have few months of it. 
Also another thing, I was told when I called them on the phone that they don't assess work experiences of less than 6 months. I havent seen that written anywhere but she said it. 
I'll try my luck to be assessed "agricultural consultant" in a bit, I'll let you know... There really aren't a lot of guys trying to immigrate with our occupation.


----------



## bassjunkies (Dec 7, 2016)

Dear all,

this is my first post on this marvelous and very helping forum.
I have applied on Vetassess on 10/10/2016 for full skills assessment about my wife's occupation which is ANZCO code 234112 Agricultural scientist.
On 7/12/2016 we received a negative outcome because of her experience.

_"the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks
for the nominated occupation
The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirements for
this occupation as"_

I did a terrible mistake describing only her laboratory tasks into the company which was complementary and not her main duties as an agricultural scientist.
I thought that by describing her duties as a Quality Control and Laboratory Analyst and by having a Agricultural Scientist Bachelor degree would be enough to have her skills assessment with a positive outcome.


Her job background is a little complex.
She started her work as a university student on 2001 working on a dairy plant as a laboratory associate analyst. After her graduation on 2006, her director assigned to her dairy farms advisory and supervising duties because of her academic profile and knowledge. For cost saving reason on behalf of the company her job title didn't change at all but she got focused on the farm duties as an agricultural scientist and less in the laboratory routines.

We decided to go for a review of our case or reassessment and add some strong evidence documents we have now in our hands. We have a statement of service by her director certifying her main job duties about farms, a recommendation letter also by him describing her work and achievements about farms, a colleague's declaration also supporting our claims and an explanation letter why we want to go for a review.

I wonder if you can share with me your thoughts and advises. 
Do we have any chances for a positive outcome this time?
I would be grateful if you can help me with this hard situation I got into.

Thank in advance


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

bassjunkies said:


> Dear all,
> 
> this is my first post on this marvelous and very helping forum.
> I have applied on Vetassess on 10/10/2016 for full skills assessment about my wife's occupation which is ANZCO code 234112 Agricultural scientist.
> ...


 hi 
dont loose heart and re appeal with exact job duties as per the job code which can be found out on anzscosearch.com .just copy paste for the job duties certificate or match them in language .
check out their website whether you can the link says this https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...ns/reviews-reassessments-appeals-and-reissues


i think that should do the job . sometimes they tell you to try in different job code to try out . 
all the best .


regards 
bony


----------



## bassjunkies (Dec 7, 2016)

We don't want to change occupation because we want to use this code for state sponsorship 190 Visa.

We have already aligned her job duties and responsibilities according to ANZCO code duties description for this occupation. 

We have described 11 main duties with the 7 of them to match completely with the ANZCO code description. The last 4 of them are very relevant.


----------



## bassjunkies (Dec 7, 2016)

bassjunkies said:


> We don't want to change occupation because we want to use this code for state sponsorship 190 Visa.
> 
> We have already aligned her job duties and responsibilities according to ANZCO code duties description for this occupation.
> 
> We have described 11 main duties with the 7 of them to match completely with the ANZCO code description. The last 4 of them are very relevant.


Any thoughts or advice ...?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassjunkies (Dec 7, 2016)

I would like to update my thread in case someone got interested with my project.

We will definitely go for a reassessment and we will provide 5 new documents.

1. Explanation letter why we want our case to be reviewed
2. Recommendation letter by Director
3. Statement of service by Director
4. Statement of service by supervisor
5. Updated CV/resume

We will apply on early January.

What do you believe is our chance...???


----------



## Anl (Nov 8, 2016)

*Agro*



bassjunkies said:


> Dear all,
> 
> this is my first post on this marvelous and very helping forum.
> I have applied on Vetassess on 10/10/2016 for full skills assessment about my wife's occupation which is ANZCO code 234112 Agricultural scientist.
> ...


Hii folk,
I have done my bachelor in Biotechnology and gained experience as a Research technician in fertilizer company. I don't know about my chances to get positive outcome. As your profile sounds bit experienced than other about agricultural scientist occupation assessment. please reply me your experience if you can... My main tasks are:
•	Performing the laboratory test in order to produce reliable and precise data to support scientific project. 
•	Preparing specimen & sample constructing, maintaining and operating standard laboratory equipments. For example, centrifuge, titrators, pipetting machines, autoclave and Ph meters. 
•	Investigating the chemical structure and function of plant cells and their isolated components, organs and tissues in plants, and micro-organisms
•	Examining micro-organisms, such as bacteria, fungi, yeast and their enzymes, and using the knowledge gained to create and develop new, and improve existing, products, materials and processes.
•	Recording and sometimes interpreting result to senior colleagues. 
•	Investigating the effects of environmental factors, such as rainfall, temperature, sunlight, soil, topography and disease, on plant growth
•	Planning and undertaking experiments to study, measure and understand plants.
•	Investigating the interrelationships between plant in their natural surroundings, in captivity and in laboratories.


----------



## MarwaElkomy (May 1, 2017)

what is the study qualification for the skilled occupation Agricultural scientist? I hold BSc.microbiology from Botany department of science faculty plus one-year post-graduate biochemistry and animal physiology diploma. I have 10 years experience in Agricultural pathology R&D. do you think that can be considered as "Agricultural scientist"


----------



## bassjunkies (Dec 7, 2016)

Unfortunately, we got a negative outcome again and the explanation was that even our work contains some highly relevant tasks also lists a number of tasks not associated with Agricultural Scientist and suggest that the main focus of our employment is in operations and advisory.

"Whilst there are some tasks listed relevant to the occupation the overall focus of your employment appears to be on the operations management and improvement."

Our project Australia is ceased and we made an 180 turn for the other side of the Atlantic...

Anyway I strongly suggest you take the *Vetassess consultancy service* to be safer with your decision. https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/skills-assessment-support/consultation-service Applying for a skills assessment is tricky and has a lot of hidden tricks. You must consider also to take the opinion of an expert (migration agent). It will save you a lot of valuable time and money.

I did two terrible mistakes by overestimating my readings and now I can't continue anymore for a PR. Our chances are very low... 

Good luck to you ...!!!


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Is agricultural scientist a managerial occupation ?? do we need to show organizational chart of current and previous employment ?


----------



## bassjunkies (Dec 7, 2016)

Agronomist said:


> Is agricultural scientist a managerial occupation ?? do we need to show organizational chart of current and previous employment ?


No need for organisational chart. Just statement of service.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

*thanks*



bassjunkies said:


> No need for organisational chart. Just statement of service.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanx folk


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

so finally i also got negative outcome for agricultural occupation. My first job duties included 
1-	Managed fodder production on 300 acres of land
2-	Agriculture extension activities for fodder development in local area.
3-	Training on Alfalfa and Rhodes grass hay production technology to progressive farmers.
4-	Safety compliance of cropping department
5-	Helping in procurement of fresh fodder and hay for animal feeding.

My second job duties include
1-	Establish new purchase sites & adopt site selection criteria considering cropping patterns, farming practices and irrigation facilities.
2-	Develop contract farming by strengthening Progressive and commercial farmers. 
3-	Giving services to Corporate Farms & translate their business models into profitability by keeping in view Bulleh Shah Packaging annual biomass requirement
4-	Procurement of Agricultural waste i.e. Wheat straw, Corn stalks, Brassica straw, cotton sticks, corn cobs.
5-	Study and introduction of new bio energy crops best suitable for local conditions. 
6-	Conduct Farmer meeting and guide them on good agricultural practices.
7-	Investigate, establish and implement Standard operating procedures of feedstock purchase, storage of feedstock, processing of feedstock and logistics of processed feedstock.
please suggest me do i apply for agriculture consultant occupation ?? my major is agronomy, is that also suitable for agriculture consultant occupation?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bassjunkies (Dec 7, 2016)

I think the best and safer way to continue your immigration project is to ask the help of a professional. Don't make the mistake I made. 

Ask the opinion of an immigration agent/consultant...!!!


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

immigration consultant are very expensive, i dont have much resources to pay them. i am going to take help from VETASSESS SAS programe. do you think i will work ???


----------



## bassjunkies (Dec 7, 2016)

Agronomist said:


> immigration consultant are very expensive, i dont have much resources to pay them. i am going to take help from VETASSESS SAS programe. do you think i will work ???


Yes I do. Go ahead...!!! They are very helpful.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Have been through this.

Applied for wife's skills assessment as a University Tutor (242112) in Apr 2017. Got a negative outcome. Changed the occupation to Agricultural Scientist (234112). Got a positive outcome in July 2017.

i had aligned all her duties as per University Tutor, and when I changed her occupation during the reassessment, there is no way to change her duties in the application. So all I did was uploaded an updated CV with new tasks and duties as per Agri Scientist, along with a letter explaining why am I applying for the reassessment. That's it.

I would also like to point out that even though its not mentioned anywhere, an Agricultural Scientist is required to conduct some original research in the field which can be proved by research publications, conference presentations, filed patents, etc. I had to provide evidence of all of these to support my claim as a Scientist. They will not consider the following duties otherwise:

- Studying the environmental factors affecting commercial crop production, pasture growth, animal breeding, and the growth and health of forest 
trees
- Studying the effects of cultivation techniques, soils, insects and plant diseases on animal, crop and forest production
- Developing procedures and techniques for solving agricultural problems and improving the efficiency of production
- Studying the propagation and culture of forest trees, methods for improving the growth of stock, and the effects of thinning on forest yields

However, I did make a point of calling up VETASSESS a few times and discussing my case in detail with them, also asked for the case officer, and talked over the phone and via emails with him to better understand the whole procedure.

Worked for me. I would suggest anyone dealing with a negative outcome with VETASSESS; just email them, and ask for your case office.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Have been through this.
> 
> Applied for wife's skills assessment as a University Tutor (242112) in Apr 2017. Got a negative outcome. Changed the occupation to Agricultural Scientist (234112). Got a positive outcome in July 2017.
> 
> ...


Do they require evidence of above mentioned tasks for Agricultural consultant occupation as well ?? i also got negative outcome for Agricultural scientist and now thinking to apply for reassessment, but for this i need to change my tasks in my statements but getting no option in profile for this. 
very confused....


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Agronomist said:


> Do they require evidence of above mentioned tasks for Agricultural consultant occupation as well ?? i also got negative outcome for Agricultural scientist and now thinking to apply for reassessment, but for this i need to change my tasks in my statements but getting no option in profile for this.
> very confused....


The above mentioned tasks were specific for Agri Scientist. I don't think you need to prove those for Agri Consultant. 

There is no option to modify your profile anymore. I had called up VETASSESS during my reassessment and they advised me to email them at [email protected] about any changes I wanted to make in my tasks, as well as any other changes in my profile. So, apart from sending them an email, all I did was upload an updated CV with the required changes. Apart from this, I got a new Statement of Service from my employers detailing the tasks better suiting the reassessment occupation. As well as a statement explaining why I wanted a reassessment. That's it.

The tasks and duties you mentioned earlier do seem a better fit for Agri Consultant. All the best with the reassessment.


----------



## jash_9999 (Aug 23, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Have been through this.
> 
> Applied for wife's skills assessment as a University Tutor (242112) in Apr 2017. Got a negative outcome. Changed the occupation to Agricultural Scientist (234112). Got a positive outcome in July 2017.
> 
> ...


Dear All, 

What are the chances for positive skill assessment ? any one can tell me ? 

is it suitable profile for agricultural scientist to apply ? 

I am going to apply for Vetassess Skill assessment for Agricultural scientist in Australia under sub-class 190 and 489 in Victoria state. 
My qualification and experience is as follow: 

# Qualification

1. PhD- Plant molecular Biology and Biotechnology from Agricultural University ( worked on plant pathogen interaction in agricultural field) I learned different subjects of agriculture in 1st year of PhD and I have credit report for the same.

2. M.Sc - Biotechnology

3. B.Sc- Biotechnology

# Experience:

1. Experience 1 : (Before PhD and After MSc) Duration: 1 year
A Project on bio-fertilizer trials on different crops. I did majority task which match with task included. 

2. Experience 1: Duration 3 year + 
(with PhD but got monthly salary and I have evidence for same.) 

This project is based on breeding in crops and some field work and laboratory testing. 
objectives for corp improvement and crop protection. Match with task included as per agricultural scientists.

Furthermore, I have some awards and publications related to the field. 

What are the chances for positive skill assessment ? any one can tell me ? 

Is it suitable profile for agricultural scientist to apply for skill assessment ? 

I will be thankful if you suggest something.


----------



## Anl (Nov 8, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> Have been through this.
> 
> Applied for wife's skills assessment as a University Tutor (242112) in Apr 2017. Got a negative outcome. Changed the occupation to Agricultural Scientist (234112). Got a positive outcome in July 2017.
> 
> ...


Hi parth, firstly congrats for your outcomes.

I read your suggestion, As I am working with one of farm management firm. Which is basically producing fruits and nuts in their farm. I am employed as a agri scientist and my tasks are almost similar to mentioned by you in your comment, but i don't have any research article or presentation so far. I am employed on the basis of my previous experience in India. I worked as a volunteer in initial days, but they offered me 22hrs a week now. My academic background is Biotechnology. I am wondering to know, how important research article is and what would be chances of mine to get positive outcome. Its been three month now since i am been employed. I want discuss some of the thing with you personally if you can advice me further.

Thanks


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Anl said:


> Hi parth, firstly congrats for your outcomes.
> 
> I read your suggestion, As I am working with one of farm management firm. Which is basically producing fruits and nuts in their farm. I am employed as a agri scientist and my tasks are almost similar to mentioned by you in your comment, but i don't have any research article or presentation so far. I am employed on the basis of my previous experience in India. I worked as a volunteer in initial days, but they offered me 22hrs a week now. My academic background is Biotechnology. I am wondering to know, how important research article is and what would be chances of mine to get positive outcome. Its been three month now since i am been employed. I want discuss some of the thing with you personally if you can advice me further.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks.
I had read your tasks in one of your earlier posts, and it seems you may fulfill the eligibility for Agri Scientist. The publications and research articles are not an absolute requirement of VETASSESS; its merely an additional means of proving your plant-based work. Send me a personal message on this forum if you want to discuss anything.

Cheers


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

jash_9999 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> What are the chances for positive skill assessment ? any one can tell me ?
> 
> ...



Your qualifications will definitely be assessed positively for Agri Scientist. However, you also need 1 year post-qualification employment to get a positive assessment.

Can you elaborate a bit on your experiences? Are the 2 experiences you mentioned above the same? (Since you mentioned them as Experience "1").

The 2nd employment you mentioned; >3 years, will be considered for fulfilling this post-qualification employment criteria; if you can prove that you carried out tasks highly relevant to agri scientist, worked atleast 20 hours a week, and were paid. If you have publications to support this claim, excellent. All you need is a statement from your employer.


----------



## jash_9999 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey Parth, 

Thanks and congratulations. 

Yes, it is my 2nd experience. by mistake i mentioned as experience "1". 

My 2nd experience (>3 years) is with my PhD graduation. I got separate appointment letter for the position of project fellow. Now, in June I completed PhD graduation but, I am working in same position and getting monthly pay now. This project is combination of plant breeding and plant biotechnology. It includes both, laboratory work and field work. 

Please let me know your suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

jash_9999 said:


> Hey Parth,
> 
> Thanks and congratulations.
> 
> ...


If this 2nd experience was a separate project; independent from your PhD, it should be positively assessed as skilled employment.

In your case, according to my personal opinion; they should positively assess your MSc, and consider the 1st 12 months of your "experience 2" to give you a positive assessment outcome. While, PhD will be considered your highest degree and you can still claim points for it.

I would suggest go for the skills assessment; mention all 3 of your qualifications, as well as, all your paid employments. They will consider the best scenario where you will receive the maximum points.


----------



## jash_9999 (Aug 23, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> If this 2nd experience was a separate project; independent from your PhD, it should be positively assessed as skilled employment.
> 
> In your case, according to my personal opinion; they should positively assess your MSc, and consider the 1st 12 months of your "experience 2" to give you a positive assessment outcome. While, PhD will be considered your highest degree and you can still claim points for it.
> 
> I would suggest go for the skills assessment; mention all 3 of your qualifications, as well as, all your paid employments. They will consider the best scenario where you will receive the maximum points.


Thanks for reply, 

So there is no issue as My basic degree in Biotechnology. They will considered on the basis of higher qualification and experience. 

Can you give me the list of task included in the CV ? So I can modify it according to mine and I will get some Idea. 

If possible inbox me. 

Regards,


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

jash_9999 said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> So there is no issue as My basic degree in Biotechnology. They will considered on the basis of higher qualification and experience.
> 
> ...


I don't think there will be any issues with your degree. Having said so, VETASSESS will obviously have a final say in all matters.

These are some of the tasks which were included in my CV:

Related to Agri Science:
- Understanding Regulation of nodulation and lateral root formation in soybean and Medicago truncatula and Soyabean under various biotic and abiotic conditions
- Identifying regulatory peptides involved in shoot and root architecture from xylem sap and root culture exudates
- haracterizing CEPs by Liquid Chromatography Mass Spectrometric analysis
- Collecting plant samples under different environmental conditions and analyses of peptide effects on root and shoot
architecture
- Translating lab research into field for improvement in agricultural production and crop yield
- Genetically modifying Withania somnifera to enhance production of withanolides
- Studying the effect of pathway manipulation on improvement of plant varieties and production
- Conducting greenhouse and field trials and collecting plant samples to analyze their metabolic profiles
- Collecting plant samples under different environmental conditions and analyses of withanolide production
- Identifying genes involved in withanolide production in Withania somnifera,
- Isolating and characterizing these genes with the purpose of modifying them for improved withanolid production

Not related to Agri Sci:
- Preparing and submitting annual progress reports
- Participating in regular group discussions, seminars and review meetings
- Guiding graduate students for conducting experiments and preparing dissertation reports and marking them
- Literature review, compiling bibliographic material and thesis writing
- Publishing and presenting research into international journals, conferences, and patents
- Providing guidance, training and development to PhD students, honours students and short-term project students
- Attending regular seminars and meetings, providing feedback and advice to improve research outcomes

All Agri related tasks were merely part of different research projects I was involved in. Hope this list helps.


----------



## jash_9999 (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks a lot. It will definitely work for me. 
Have a signed all these task on your supervisor letter head ? or with project investigators?? 

Thanks


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

jash_9999 said:


> Thanks a lot. It will definitely work for me.
> Have a signed all these task on your supervisor letter head ? or with project investigators??
> 
> Thanks


I mentioned these in my CV. Employer's statement only covered the few most important tasks, in quite an elaborated manner.


----------



## jash_9999 (Aug 23, 2017)

Ok I got it.I required that only because I am going to take employers statement from my supervisor. Kindly paste any few task included in your employer statement. so i will get some idea regarding my employers statement.


----------



## FWaheed (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Can u plz suggest any suitable occupation for me. 

I have bachelors degree in biotechnology with experience in Q.C. food industry.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

FWaheed said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can u plz suggest any suitable occupation for me.
> 
> I have bachelors degree in biotechnology with experience in Q.C. food industry.



My best guess:

Life Science Technician- 311413
Science Technician (nec)- 311499
Food Technologist- 234212 (not available for GSM)
Bio-technologist- 234514 (not available for GSM)


----------



## irfaan.pma (Oct 3, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Your qualifications will definitely be assessed positively for Agri Scientist. However, you also need 1 year post-qualification employment to get a positive assessment.
> 
> Can you elaborate a bit on your experiences? Are the 2 experiences you mentioned above the same? (Since you mentioned them as Experience "1").
> 
> The 2nd employment you mentioned; >3 years, will be considered for fulfilling this post-qualification employment criteria; if you can prove that you carried out tasks highly relevant to agri scientist, worked atleast 20 hours a week, and were paid. If you have publications to support this claim, excellent. All you need is a statement from your employer.


Hi,
Could you please guide & inform me about eligibility as Agriculture Scientist.
Mphil Biotehnology
PhD Biotechnology (awaiting Degree)

Experience.Research was fully funded & paid.

Job Description:
Subject studied in Mphil & PhD level.

1-Plant Genetic Engineering
2-Plant Tissue Culture
3-Sustainable agriculture
4-Crop Ecology
5-Agriculture & environmental pollution
6-Environmental Biotechnology

Research expertise.

1-Extraction of Plant bioactive compound & investigates its herbicidal,insecticidal activity against different weeds & insects that are threatening to crops.

2-Micropropagation & Plant Tissue culture Techniques

3-Laboratory expertise in extracting bioactive compounds from vegetables & different other plants,studied its activity against different human & plant pathogen

Thank You


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Hello parth1310,

I bagged Bachelors and Masters in Biochemistry, and am presently a PhD candidate in Biotechnology (with specialty in plant and animal biomaterial). Please will I be considered for Agricultural Scientist/Consultant assessment?, owing to the fact that I have once work in a University laboratory (1 year) analyzing plant extract and my PhD is funded presently (1 year funding). Am not concern about claiming point for work but just to assess. Thanks for your prompt reply.


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Dear All,

Hi Could anyone suggest me regarding occupation selection as a Environmental Research scientist for Spouse point claim. My wife was awarded Ph.D from WII ,Dehradun,India.
She did her post graduation in Wildlife Science from Aligarh Muslim University and worked as a Senior Researcher with WII for 3 years ( As a Field Work during Ph. D).

I am applying visa as a Mechanical Engineers.
Please advise if am able to claim 5 point from partner skill.


----------



## pyderyckel (Apr 27, 2016)

Mate, if you're not an agricultural scientist, then who is?
I got approved with way less credentials then you. Just make sure you gather payslips and evidence of paid work, which can be challenging in some countries...


----------



## Dr 12 (Apr 8, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> Have been through this.
> 
> Applied for wife's skills assessment as a University Tutor (242112) in Apr 2017. Got a negative outcome. Changed the occupation to Agricultural Scientist (234112). Got a positive outcome in July 2017.
> 
> ...


Hello Sir,
I need your help regarding the same occupation for migration. I am unable to send you a private message. Could you please give me any other contact number or email id?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## geena (Feb 23, 2019)

parth1310 said:


> I don't think there will be any issues with your degree. Having said so, VETASSESS will obviously have a final say in all matters.
> 
> These are some of the tasks which were included in my CV:
> 
> ...


Hi Parth,

Since you've been through the process, I would like to ask for your opinion regarding my case.

I already lodged my skills assessment for agricultural scientist 2 weeks ago. My documents were already complete. Until I bumped with this thread of a negative outcome due to the assessing authority's strictness with regards to the duties of the work experience. This made me feel so paranoid and doubtful of the strength of the Statement of Service that I have submitted. This is what it included:

To whom this may concern,


This is to certify that <my name> was an employee of <government agency in my country> under the Crop Estimation Project at the <name of the research facility> of the company from September 1, 2016 to November 30, 2017. 

As a researcher working on sugarcane research, she was mainly involved in the calibration and improvement of the sugarcane yield estimation system in the <country>. Her main duties include on-field sugarcane data gathering for calibration, sugarcane statistical data analysis, GIS and remote sensing processing, and rendering of sugarcane yield-related maps. Together with her team, she was also able to contribute two sugarcane research proposals that involve GIS and remote sensing applications.
She worked full-time with 40 working hours per week in the following positions with the corresponding responsibilities:

A. Field Surveyor (5 months)
1. Participates in the updating of software, programs & technology training and its process and tools used in the crop estimation project
2. Collects data from the identified sugarcane fields using printed maps, kml files, GPS and computers through field survey and interview with key informants
3. Gathers additional field information as required to further fortify/improve the Yield Estimation System for Sugarcane
4. Assists in aerial surveys using unmanned aerial systems
5. Relays the information and updates the Project Coordinating Team and/or GIS specialist with his captured works

B. Remote Sensing Technician (5 months)
1. Prepares and delivers reports and presentations of geospatial project information obtained from remote sensing systems for the project
2. Collects supporting climatic or field survey data to corroborate remote sensing data analysis for sugarcane yield forecast calibration
3. Prepares processes and otherwise handle electronic or hardcopy documents, forms and/or other data as required
4. Renders periodic reports
5. Renders instruction, attend meetings, conferences, etc.

C. Science Research Specialist (5 months)

1. Download data from LandSat, Modis and SAR satellite imagery for processing
2. Prepares and delivers reports and presentations of geospatial project information obtained from remote sensing systems for the project
3. Collects supporting climatic or field survey data to corroborate remote sensing data analysis for sugarcane yield forecast calibration
4. Prepares processes and otherwise handle electronic or hardcopy documents, forms and/or other data as required
5. Renders instruction, attend meetings, conferences, etc.

-------

The duties in the document are very general so I started being paranoid if it will turn out positive. I called VETASSESS this morning and asked if I can probably update my CV while my application is still in progress. I plan to elaborate my duties further in there in case what's written in the Statement of Service would be insufficient to prove my eligibility.

However, I need your opinion first.

Thanks,
Geena

PS. Everybody's opinion is welcome. Thank you for the help guys!


----------



## Fun_2 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi All, 

I hope you are doing well. 

I am looking to get my skill assesment done. I have a bsc in biotechnology from India and a Phd in lifescience from Australia. I have work experience of 5 years as a researcher after my biotechnology degree after which i did my Phd. I have no work experience after phd. 

By your experience could you suggest if I should go for a biotechnology skill assesment or for life science ? 

My experience letter mentiones my job title as researcher (life science) and duties are common as for biotechnologist and life scientist. 

Since my post bsc experience is not exactly in biotech (the experience letter mentions title as researcher) i am not sure which would be the best occupation for me to choose. 

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated. 
Kind Regards.


----------



## Agronomist (Jun 18, 2017)

Fun_2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


Your experience should be post qualification and if you were paid during your PhD than it can also be considered as experience. 

Regards


----------



## Duong (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi Geena, 

Hope you got a positive outcome! I am so interested in this because I am going to submit my document to the same occupation too.






geena said:


> Hi Parth,
> 
> Since you've been through the process, I would like to ask for your opinion regarding my case.
> 
> ...


----------



## geena (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi Duong,

They misunderstood my role in the project. It happened with the interview with my supervisor. He mentioned that we submit our outputs to the planning and policy department (which is true). Those were finished outputs which are results of the research. However, planning is outside of research department. It is part of head office/management. Of course we have to submit progress reports and outputs to them for budget approvals.

They thought I was working as a technician/support for all projects in the research facility that requires remote sensing technology, and that I just analyze data for the projects and submit the analyzed data to “planning department” which they have perceived as part of the research facility 😂 It has gone really really bad.

The initial assessment turned out negative: my degree being related but insufficient work duration (they counted the last 5 months where my designation was Science Research Specialist as relevant).

I applied for reassessment proving that my duties were the same for the whole duration of my employment, no results yet. I submitted proper letter of appeal, daily accomplishment reports signed by my supervisor, a letter from my supervisor aiming to clear their misunderstanding, my sample work outputs - maps and internal publication, plus research proposals.

Parth was right. They then asked me to submit a proof of publication. I had one, as a second author. They prefer main author.

I sent them a really long letter stating how it does not make any sense to me. I told them why I was being asked of a main author publication, when my duties have been assessed positively already, the problem was only the duration. And that they did not put that as a main requirement in the info sheet and if they did, I wouldn’t have applied for skill assessment in the first place as I would have known I am not qualified in their context yet.

Last week, my supervisor called to tell me they interviewed him again and that he has cleared everything.

Still I can’t claim that it will turn out positive this time, but hopefully. Otherwise, I am just going to do assessment in Engineers Australia.

It was pretty frustrating though, how I am suffering due to their misunderstanding. You can never really tell what is going to happen, hahahaha. It can be out of your control. 

Hence, these are my advice to everyone who plans to do their skill assessment:

1. You should be doing an independent research in agriculture. This is the agricultural scientist in their context. 
2. Properly state everything. If your country’s organizational chart varies from Australian, request for the supervisor to explain it in your statement of service.
3. Designation/role name matters, even if they say it doesn’t. Otherwise, communicate with your supervisor. Cos if your supervisor weren’t able to point out that you are doing research, and if the case officer does not really understand what you are doing, they will just assume things. 
4. Provide all supporting documents that you can give - sample work outputs, excel analyses, publications, reports etc. Everything that you could give. This will help them understand what you are doing. I did not do it from the start and that was why I had to go through the hassle of explaining everything to them.

I will let you know if I end up getting a positive outcome. Even if I don’t, just go for it though. It actually depends on your luck.

Best regards!!!!


----------



## Austyle (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks, Geena, I am in the process of applying for skills assessment as an Agricultural Scientist, but my job roles does not include anything related to research and the position is Assistant Agronomist. I think i have to make some changes before completing my application.


----------



## Duong (Aug 6, 2019)

geena said:


> Hi Duong,
> 
> They misunderstood my role in the project. It happened with the interview with my supervisor. He mentioned that we submit our outputs to the planning and policy department (which is true). Those were finished outputs which are results of the research. However, planning is outside of research department. It is part of head office/management. Of course we have to submit progress reports and outputs to them for budget approvals.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your clear explanation, which I can learn much from. 
Good luck this time, my friend.

Duong


----------



## madhusir (Mar 8, 2020)

Anyone here to give me suggestion on agri. scientist? Thank you.


----------



## madhusir (Mar 8, 2020)

*Vetassess assesment*

Hi There
I have made those job duties for ag. scientist? Do you have any experience of checking those job duties for me? Thank you.


----------



## Nitxz (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi ,

My result outcome was negative. But they didnt send a sheet of paper by saying negative,instead just sent a mail. 

In my case, my education qualification is not relavent to the occupation , so all together my other master degree + 3 yrs relavent experience will satisfy the requirement. 3 yrs work experience will be completed by November. I've done the assessment before completing my 3yrs. But I'm still working 
the same company that I submitted the service letter.

As I know in such case, they will mention "your work experience will be calculated after(date) " like wise. Bt I didnt get a letter like this. And my 3 years period will be completed prior to the 90 days reviewing period set by the vetassess.

What should I do now??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nitxz said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My result outcome was negative. But they didnt send a sheet of paper by saying negative,instead just sent a mail.
> 
> ...


Were you aware that as you have non relevant degree, you would need at least 3 years of experience to get a positive assessment, what prompted you to apply earlier ?
Cheers


----------

